#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Phnom Penh - A wander round

## dirtydog

Some more pictures from my mates visit to Phnom Penh, I had given him strict instructions to stay at the crappiest guesthouse he could find as squat toilets, cockroaches and slum dwellings make better pictures, instead he stayed at Lyon d'Or which has air con and hot water and proper toilets, (12-14 Street 110, Phnom Penh, Cambodia) anyway he did take pictures of the room and then proceeded to be robbed, yep, there he was sitting on a wall when 4 Cambodian woman came up to him, one got her tits out whilst the others 3 fondled him and went through his pockets, luckily he went back to Phnom Penh after he went to Saigon but forgot to take the room pictures with his new camera.

The Lyon d'Or hotel or guesthouse he paid $20 per night but they have rooms between $10 to $25 per night, $10 per night doesn't get you a window though, nor air-con I should imagine.

I assume this nice clock is in some park in Phnom Penh, he probably told me the name but booze tends to make you forget the important stuff like that.



Local transport or just a tourist attraction elephant.



Usual shops selling junk.



Looks like a Buddhist temple to me.



Little birds for sale that you can set free to make merit if your a Buddhist, probably be a better idea not to catch them in the first place.

----------


## dirtydog

A few more photos taken around Phnom Penh, have to see if I can talk him into going to the shooting range and shooting a cow with a grenade launcher, not sure if youtube would allow that video though  :Smile: 

First up is the only picture he got of the Lyon d'Or hotel.



Pretty sure this is the hotel restaurant, they include a free tiny breakfast in the room rate.



Obviously loads of food stalls in Phnom Penh, even got hot dogs for American tourists  :Smile: 



Pretty sure this is at the Russian market, looks quite delicious though, but probably as crap as the Thai desserts.



And last the Riverhouse.

----------


## rawlins

Been there.. Paid the dollar for foreigner... They never gave me one though.

----------


## dirtydog

^You was robbed aswell  :Smile: 

Another picture of the Riverhouse, looks quite nice.



Maybe some French food at The La Croisette.



Wicker work chairs?



Sculpture and paintings shop.

----------


## WujouMao

> Been there.. Paid the dollar for foreigner... They never gave me one though.


little scammy b'stards. i would point blank to refuse paying a dollar. most sensible option i think

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Another picture of the Riverhouse, looks quite nice.


It's been refurbished since I was there last, but it is quite nice as are most restaurants in PP - a damn sight better than most Thai restaurants anyway.

----------


## britmaveric

DD - where was this wall where your mate was sitting?  :rofl:

----------


## cambtek

Wat phnom-robbery central at night,usually lady boys.
Riverhouse lounge upstairs,rich khmer hangout mostly-pistol whipping central.

----------


## Dancing Priest

^ Riverhouse upstairs is a nightclub is it not?

----------


## Stinky

> It's been refurbished since I was there last, but it is quite nice as are most restaurants in PP - a damn sight better than most Thai restaurants anyway.


Nice pics, looks like a place I could hang out in for a while, hows the mongering? Is there much to be had

----------


## Dancing Priest

> Nice pics, looks like a place I could hang out in for a while, hows the mongering? Is there much to be had


Fuck all in there during the day, freelancers upstairs at night I believe. Hang out for rich Khmer so can get nasty at times.

Far better places to go for a monger in PP. Far better places to go to eat too.

----------


## thaimat

Stayed at the Lyon D'Or 3 years ago. Was in the middle of a shower, when the power went off. Room was pitch black, as I had just switched rooms from a street side one, which was noisy as all hell. So, rinsed off, (luckily water still worked), threw on a pair of jeans, and groped my way out of the room, to the balcony overlooking the street. Standing there bare chested, I looked down at a crowd of a hundred people or so, all yelling at me to get out. There was a fire in the kitchen, and the staff had neglected to come alert me, apparently they had simply dashed out for their own safety. Can anyone guess whether I'll stay there again?

----------


## Phuketrichard

I was in PP last week and still love the place.  Stayed at the Flamingo hotel  on street 172, 1 block from Walkabout  $25 great internet and WA has 24 hour take out service.
Bars are having a very hard time as many have been closed and tourists are few and far between.  A good freind (owner of Cheerleaders) was busted 2 weeks ago and still is in jail with no hope for release anytime soon.  Thailand it Ain't

----------


## The Muffinman

Hi Richard,

I'm heading over to Phnom Penh for the first time next week.
Would you recommend Flamingo's for a first timer? What are the $25 rooms like, is it worth upgrading to a more expensive room?
Also, any recommendations on buying Vitamine K in PP. Better to purchase in Bkk or readily available?

Thanks for any hints.

----------


## Dancing Priest

> Bars are having a very hard time as many have been closed and tourists are few and far between.


Same same Bangkok.




> Would you recommend Flamingo's for a first timer? What are the $25 rooms like, is it worth upgrading to a more expensive room?


If you're an Aussie stay in the Pickled Parrot or The Billabong.

The Castle is also v. nice.

----------


## Phuketrichard

Flamingos is a nice hotel ( elevator) and the location is great as well ( 1 block to WA) as the internet ( breakfast sucks thou) Last week i had the $35 room and it was big.  I have stayed many times at the Pickled Parrot which is a great bar/restaurant but its more like a GH BUT Graham is a great host.  IF u do stay ask for room  306 top floor, ( $18/night and about same as Flamingos) ( its a climb) but views of the river.  street 104 is full of empty bars thou.

Flamingos gives ya free airport transfer ( which is $7 otherwise)

All meds are cheaper in PP and more available at any pharmacy ( look around the central market for best deals) 

Need other info let me know and enjoy  PP is a great place to hang out olthough not much to realy see other than the prison and killing fields. BUT great for evening strolls along the weaterfront and people watching.

BTW  ATMS give ys US$$!!!

----------


## wefearourdespot

> I was in PP last week and still love the place. Stayed at the Flamingo hotel on street 172, 1 block from Walkabout $25 *great internet* and WA has 24 hour take out service.


You call the slow and intermittent connection at Flamingo great internet ?  :Confused:

----------


## UpTooYou

This my pick, 1st floor balcony for US$25, spotless and good staff, 3 min walk to 136 street and riverside. Guest friendly and no hard sell on the tours.


Welcome to the Fancy Guest House Phnom Penn Cambodia

----------


## tuferguson

> Some more pictures from my mates visit to Phnom Penh, I had given him strict instructions to stay at the crappiest guesthouse he could find as squat toilets, cockroaches and slum dwellings make better pictures, instead he stayed at Lyon d'Or which has air con and hot water and proper toilets, (12-14 Street 110, Phnom Penh, Cambodia) anyway he did take pictures of the room and then proceeded to be robbed, yep, there he was sitting on a wall when 4 Cambodian woman came up to him, one got her tits out whilst the others 3 fondled him and went through his pockets, luckily he went back to Phnom Penh after he went to Saigon but forgot to take the room pictures with his new camera.
> 
> The Lyon d'Or hotel or guesthouse he paid $20 per night but they have rooms between $10 to $25 per night, $10 per night doesn't get you a window though, nor air-con I should imagine.
> 
> I assume this nice clock is in some park in Phnom Penh, he probably told me the name but booze tends to make you forget the important stuff like that.


thats the clock at the bottom of wat phnom isnt it? norodom blvd?

whats wrong with the bars?   no money/crackdowns??

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> Another picture of the Riverhouse, looks quite nice.
> 
> 
> It's been refurbished since I was there last, but it is quite nice as are most restaurants in PP - a damn sight better than most Thai restaurants anyway.


The restaurants in PP are indeed impressive in terms of quality and bang for the buck.

----------


## Panda

Is that elephant wearing shoes?

----------


## Phuketrichard

kep his feet from being hurt by walking on the cobble stones

of all the food i have eaten in PP over the past 12 months which has been many , very few have impresed me as value for money vs thai restaurants

----------


## robuzo

> kep his feet from being hurt by walking on the cobble stones
> 
> of all the food i have eaten in PP over the past 12 months which has been many , very few have impresed me as value for money vs thai restaurants


That's interesting.  I was there a little over a year ago and such was not at all the case.  Then again, there didn't seem to be a real shortage of tourists at that time, either.

----------


## Dancing Priest

I go regularily to PP and the Western food there shits on anything available in Thailand. The Green Vespa has arguably the best selection of Brit/Aussie food including proper Aussie pies and sausages. 

Try getting a proper filet mignon with pommes frites and haricot verts at a good French restaurant for under $10 in Thailand. Just not possible.

----------


## dirtydog

Got to admit I didn't notice that the elephant was wearing shoes.

----------


## britmaveric

> I go regularily to PP and the Western food there shits on anything available in Thailand.


The Khmer food I've had was really tastey - doesnt have the spice like their thai neighbours but still really good and cheap!

----------


## StrontiumDog

There was a big crackdown of bars in PP recently. I don't know if it's stopped, but lots of small places seemed to be targeted. 

I want to go back. After reading these threads and seeing the pics, I've got the hunger again. When I went there before I was totally naive, how I didn't get myself into trouble I'll never know. Next time I will be a bit wiser.

----------


## Phuketrichard

wiser?? wil get u in more trouble  :-)

----------


## Bilbobaggins

Richard, any news on the Cheerleaders owner?
What did he get busted for? Is he out now?

----------


## Phuketrichard

Danny got put a week ago,  Not exactly sure what the finall charge was but he spent 7 months in lock up and who knows how much $$ to get out.  The girl that accused him of "forcing" her to go with Farangs never showed up in court.

You can read alot about it on the 440 forum

_"There was a big crackdown of bars in PP recently. I don't know if it's stopped, but lots of small places seemed to be targeted. "
_
from oct last year and it might as well be yesterday as another crackdown is in effect and this one targets Cambodia and western run places in PP, SR and Snooky

----------


## Beadle

The golden age of Phnom Penh's bars is sadly over by the sounds of it.

Ah well, it was fun while it lasted.

----------


## Bilbobaggins

> The golden age of Phnom Penh's bars is sadly over by the sounds of it.
> 
> Ah well, it was fun while it lasted.



definitely, made a nice change from Thailand, hope it's not all bad news.
Glad to hear Danny is out, he seemed a decent bloke to me.

----------


## phomsanuk

Lyon d' Or, good food & pretty servers as well.......

----------


## jafa7

Flamingos has acquired a very bad reputation for stealing from rooms. Several people here have stories about it. I also had a problem with them - the mini bar was empty when I took the room and after 2 weeks, they insisted I pay for the full mini bar contents on check-out. I refused and swore never to return. Most hotels here have free WiFi in rooms. Stayed at the newly opened Blue Tongue, next door and same owners as Walkabout. Posh & Expensive and felt uncomfortable getting girls in. Now staying at Jockey Hotel - an absolute bargain with all the facilities including free American breakfast, aircon, wifi, bathtub and cable TV - all for the walk-in price of 20 dollars a day.
The crackdown on bars continues. Girls are not allowed to wear skirts anymore and the long pants do nothing for me. Few customers, but a great bunch of guys to bar hop with. The girls now allow very limited body contact and surround you with the hope of a ladies drink. A far cry from the good ol' days!

----------


## Bilbobaggins

> The crackdown on bars continues. *Girls are not allowed to wear skirts anymore* and the long pants do nothing for me. Few customers, but a great bunch of guys to bar hop with. The girls now allow very limited body contact and surround you with the hope of a ladies drink. A far cry from the good ol' days!



wtf??????

That's not good  :ourrules:

----------


## heathrowsteve

> Hi Richard,
> 
> I'm heading over to Phnom Penh for the first time next week.
> Would you recommend Flamingo's for a first timer? What are the $25 rooms like, is it worth upgrading to a more expensive room?
> Also, any recommendations on buying Vitamine K in PP. Better to purchase in Bkk or readily available?
> 
> Thanks for any hints.


Richard....i'd recommend Sharkeys. The girls are all freelance around the bar. Got pool tables up there and good music. This was my personal favourite. You'll negotiate the best prices for girls in here. Some of the bars/girls are on cloud nine with the money they ask for.
Alternatively.....stroll down by the river and see what's hanging around there.

Have fun...keep safe :St George:

----------


## Phuketrichard

i think the tonle sap guest house ( above the Pickled Parrot) is a better deal at $18. Ask for room 306 at the top if u dont mind the walk up. Fast internet, great food 24 hours and good people. Its on street 104 couple of doors from the river.

Sharkies has some dam good live music at times as well. Many vietnamese fl and the going price for all night is $20-25. great mex food as well.

Vits i never buy but do buy some other rx meds. Plenty of Pharmacies near central market on streett 130 or 136 and fair prices as well. Things i buy there are about 50% less than bangkok.

Plenty of hostess bars as well, streets 104, 108, 130, 136 and so on and of course walkabout area on street 51 for late nighters. Many places are beinghit recently by Hun Sens new clean up policy  :ourrules: 


Have FUN!!! wish i could get away from Phuket for a week.

----------


## cojones

Flamingo is good try the Lux it down by the riverwalk

----------


## phomsanuk

Brings back some great memories, Thanks

----------


## dirtydog

Being a rich Cambodian is probably not all that it is cracked up to be, it's probably nice to have that beach side villa in Sihanoukville, the penthouse apartment in Phnom Penh, the farm house in Poi Pet for your visits to the casinos, but why the hell didn't you buy a Toyota? Where you going to get your Roll Royce fixed in Cambodia??????

----------


## BenDoverMax

Fixes & Repairs... All Makes & Models

Address: Near Riverfront (could be on st136 or another parallel)

----------


## genericnic

I wondered where my mechanic went on his days off.  :Smile:

----------


## Pol the Pot

No worries. For every bar that was closed, I think 4 or 5, 2 new ones have opened. Girls still wear skirts and short, short dresses, La Cyrcee is still open.

Ask some of the local expats what they think about Danny after paying for him to get out and then him doing a runner, 42k I've been told  :mid: .

----------


## Phuketrichard

Going out on a limb here.  I knew and liked Danny, Would never have invested with him but i am over cautious.

Put urself in his place what would u have done if u were broke and locked up?
Would u stay broke in Cambodia owning $40,000+ and never be able to pay anyone back or would u return to Thailand where u had assests and family and try and get things straightened out, ( not saying this is what he is doing   but...)

He lost his bar, lost his business, lost his magazine.  You never know how you woiuld react  something till it happens to you.  I am NOT condoning his actions but trying to look at it from another point of view

----------

